# Paramétrer appli gmail



## Mallaig (16 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,J'ai changé mon mot de passe gmail ce matin (à partir de mon ordinateur) J'ai une sécurité sur mon compte gmail (je dois rentrer un code envoyé sur mon téléphone lorsque je me connecte sur un nouvel appareil).
Au moment de me connecter sur mon ipad via l'appli gmail ( après avoir changé le mot de passe dans les para métrages) j'ai un message disant que le nom du compte ou le mot de passe sont erronés. 
Je me suis connectée sur ipad via un moteur de recherche, on m' a demandé de rentrer le code reçu sur mon téléphone. Je me suis connectée sans problème. 
Comment faire pour solutionner le problème de la connection via l'appli gmail qui est quand même pratique ?
Merci pour vos lumières


----------

